# 2016 CanJam @ RMAF, October 7-9, 2016: The Exhibitor List!



## jude

*2016 CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, October 7-9, 2016*
  ​ *-- September 19, 2016: Exhibitor List Finalized! --*​  ​ 


  
  
 Get your ears ready, because the list of exhibitors at the 2016 CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audio Fest is bigger than ever, with over 50 companies coming to Denver to showcase the very best in headphone audio and personal audio! RMAF was a success last year, so much that we broke the hotel! While we didn't _actually_ break the hotel, the Denver Marriott Tech Center is undergoing renovations, and CanJam is moving to the _*front*_ of the hotel (just for this year) in a huge temporary structure measuring a gigantic 210'L x 60'W! If you've been to CanJam SoCal 2015 or 2016, the Rocky Mountain Event Center portion of CanJam @ RMAF this year is going to be similar to the Terrace Pavilion portion of CanJam SoCal, only larger.
  
 Now you can see, listen to, touch, and feel all of the fantastic gear at CanJam, under the carpeted, climate-controlled big top!
 ​ ​
 ​ The above video only includes some of the exhibitors at this year's CanJam @ RMAF. Below is the complete list of CanJam@RMAF exhibitors:
 ​ *- The Exhibitors -*​​ *(in alphabetical order)​*​  ​ 
 
1More
  
64 Audio
  
Acoustic Research
  
ampsandsound
  
aqua - acoustic quality
  
Astell&Kern
  
Atomic Floyd
  
Audeze
  
AudioQuest
  
Audio-Technica
  
Aune
  
Base Audio
  
Beijing Infomedia Electronic Technology Co., Ltd.
 (ENIGMAcoustics/Lotoo/Jaben)
  
beyerdynamic
  
Brimar Audio Labs
  
Cardas
  
Cavalli Audio
  
Cayin
  
Chord Electronics
  
Clear Tune Monitors
  
Comply
  
DanaCable
  
Darin Fong Audio
  
Echobox Audio
  
Empire Ears
  
E-MU Systems
  
Etymotic
  
Fender
  
FiiO
  
final
  
FLC Technology
  
Focal
  
Fostex / American Music & Sound
  
Ginko Audio
  
HeadAmp
  
HiFiMAN
  
Holo Audio USA KitsuneHiFi.com
  
iFi Audio
  
JAYS
  
JDS Labs
  
Jerry Harvey Audio
  
JPS Labs / Abyss Headphones
  
Kimber Kable
  
Koss
  
LabKable
  
Meze Headphones
  
Moon Audio
  
MrSpeakers
  
Noble Audio
  
oBravo
  
Pioneer
  
Questyle
  
RHA
  
Rupert Neve Designs
  
Santa Cruz Audio, LLC
  
Schiit Audio
  
Sennheiser
  
Sonic Studio LLC
  
Sonoma Acoustics
  
Sony
  
StereoPravda
  
Ultrasone
  
V-MODA
  
Voxx Accessories Corp
  
Wells Audio
  
Westone
  
ZMF Headphones
  
  
*Click here* to see a complete list of exhibitors at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, both inside and outside the CanJam area. Is there a DAC, turntable, CD player, loudspeaker, or any other type of high-end audio component you want to hear?  Chances are it'll be at RMAF. You’ll also be able to enjoy great music, discussion panels and keynotes, and, of course, the camaraderie of having thousands of like-minded audio geeks in the same place for a whole weekend!
  
 Be sure to subscribe to this thread to keep abreast of updates and announcements.
  
 We'll see you in Denver, October 7-9, 2016!


----------



## jude

Also, we're still working on finalizing the seminar schedules, but I know of at least two seminars specific to headphone audio that are happening at CanJam @ RMAF 2016:
  

_*Headphones: Do measurements Predict Performance?*_
 How much of a correlation is there between measurements and subjective evaluation? Are measurements important? If so, how and why?
  
_*Headphones: The Next Evolution of Products*_
 Open, thought-provoking discussion on the future of headphones. What is the next big thing? Will it keep growing? New technologies, new applications, price points etc.
  
 More details (panel members, moderators)--and a list of all the seminars--will be posted here soon.


----------



## TMoney

jude said:


> Also, we're still working on finalizing the seminar schedules, but I know of at least two seminars specific to headphone audio that are happening at CanJam @ RMAF 2016:
> 
> 
> _*Headphones: Do measurements Predict Performance?*_
> ...


 

 Any chance of putting these seminars up on Head-Fi's youtube channel after RMAF?


----------



## warrenpchi

tmoney said:


> Any chance of putting these seminars up on Head-Fi's youtube channel after RMAF?


 
  
 RMAF maintains a channel on YouTube, and they traditionally post them up as these are their seminars.  That said, there is usually a delay of 4-8 weeks before they get posted, IIRC.


----------



## AxelCloris

Wow that's one impressive exhibitor list. I'm curious to know just how much that giant temporary structure is going to impact the amount of parking available at the Marriott. At least there's an ample number of parking lots around the hotel that have been mostly empty the past few years. The lot directly across the street did have some kind of paid event parking happening for 2015, maybe that'll be happening again this year.


----------



## MacedonianHero

So very much looking forward to it!


----------



## fiascogarcia

So looking forward to it!  It will be my first CanJam!


----------



## bimmer100

Some how we didn't make it on that list...We did register and this will be our first show! Maybe since we are sharing a booth we were overlooked?


----------



## moedawg140

Wow!  Thanks again to the Head-Fi Global Team for putting this on!
  
 For those that may want a little extra fun during CanJam, there is a place for people to unwind, eat some yummy food, drink some scrumptious drinks, play some ping pong, and share in the camaraderie of others!
  
 The location is:
  
Ace Eat Serve & Ace Juice Bar, 501 East 17th Avenue, Denver, CO 80203
  
 This location is about 11 miles away from CanJam RMAF, which is located at the Denver Marriott Tech Center, 4900 South Syracuse Street, Denver, CO 80237.
  
 Here are a few photos of Ace Eat Serve & Ace Juice Bar (had to use some computer language to get some photos!)
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 I'll add a rule that's not mentioned, but is a tournament/official rule with regards to serving (from Table Tennis Official Rules and Quick Guide - PongWorld):
  
_"The ball must rest on an open hand palm. Then it must be tossed up at least 6 inches and struck so the ball first bounces on the server's s__ide and then the opponent's side."_

  

  
 I will post more about the Showdown a little before it happens.
  
 Looking forward to seeing everyone who can make CanJam RMAF this year!


----------



## bearFNF

Yep, I'm a little concerned about the parking and other Arrangements, also.

Oh and... Delta says 20 days till I can check-in.


----------



## Salsera

Sorry to sit this one out guys - have a great one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 x
  
 Sky


----------



## moedawg140

salsera said:


> Sorry to sit this one out guys - have a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry you won't be attending.  Hopefully next time!
  
 I'll bring along your awesome BLU-200 (only Brainwavz IEM I own, currently) for people to listen to if they so choose!


----------



## Salsera

moedawg140 said:


> Sorry you won't be attending.  Hopefully next time!
> 
> I'll bring along your awesome BLU-200 (only Brainwavz IEM I own, currently) for people to listen to if they so choose!


 
  
 Yay! Thanks for the love!
  
 x
  
 Sky


----------



## moedawg140

salsera said:


> Yay! Thanks for the love!
> 
> x
> 
> Sky


 
  
 No worries - see you next time!


----------



## brent75

Really looking forward to attending -- this will be my first ever audio show/first ever CanJam/first ever everything. Can't wait to try all the things I keep reading about on here! I'll be there Friday, as soon as it opens to the public (which I believe is noon).
  
 Hopefully meet/see some of you folks there. I'll be the strikingly handsome fellow with impeccable style.*
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
*according to me


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Can't believe my friggin luck.I have a 1 week project at the School of Mines but it's 2 weeks before the event.Any chance you can bump it up a week?


----------



## Mattayus

School of Mines? Ha, Im a student there as well. Fortunately I don't have that project, so I will be at CanJam. See you all there!


----------



## CEE TEE

Oh yeah!  I better start making my plans soon...don't want to miss any of the fun with all of you.
  
 Here is me on the plane:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Now, should I pack a table tennis racquet?  Hmmm.
  
 (Very glad to be able to come to RMAF again this year.  Been a while.)


----------



## bimmer100

My wife, Dawn, and I will be attending and it will be our first time to RMAF! Truly, we hope to meet many of you and hope to get a lot of new friends and contacts in this industry! It's hard to not be a bit worried, but hope that we will be accepted well at the show! Please stop by and say hello to us at the Headamp booth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are KitsuneHiFi and HoloAudio USA. 
  
 This should be a ton of fun! We should be flying in on the 6th and hope to go out that night and meet some people, anyone planning anything the evening of the 6th? 
  
 -Tim


----------



## MrTechAgent

I'll be attending as well, my first RMAF.
 I just want to take a moment to thank Marjorie Baumert, she has been extremely helpful!

 Now, only thing in my way is my Visa processing time.


----------



## Joeybgood

I am surprised that Woo Audio is not on the exhibitors list. Jack Wu (and others) had mentioned that their proto of the WA22 SE would be their for auditioning. Was their name inadvertently omitted from the list perhaps?


----------



## AxelCloris

Woo may not be in the tent but rather in the tower. I think the list might consist of all the manufacturers that will be in the CanJam annex.

Edit: just a guess, I have no evidence to support the theory.


----------



## fiascogarcia

joeybgood said:


> I am surprised that Woo Audio is not on the exhibitors list. Jack Wu (and others) had mentioned that their proto of the WA22 SE would be their for auditioning. Was their name inadvertently omitted from the list perhaps?


 
 Woo is a listed exhibitor on the RMAF website (Evergreen room 6000), just not in the CanJam section.


----------



## jude

joeybgood said:


> I am surprised that Woo Audio is not on the exhibitors list. Jack Wu (and others) had mentioned that their proto of the WA22 SE would be their for auditioning. Was their name inadvertently omitted from the list perhaps?


 
  
 The others who've already answered are correct. Woo Audio will be exhibiting at RMAF, but not in the CanJam area. The above listed exhibitors are those in the CanJam area of RMAF.


----------



## Joeybgood

jude said:


> The others who've already answered are correct. Woo Audio will be exhibiting at RMAF, but not in the CanJam area. The above listed exhibitors are those in the CanJam area of RMAF.


 
 Thanks guy! Much appreciated and much relieved


----------



## brent75

Dumb question for a complete newbie: do I have to purchase a separate ticket for CanJam?
  
 I already paid my RMAF registration/have configured my badge/etc. Just want to make sure that gets me in CanJam and I don't actually need to be doing something else for that.


----------



## AxelCloris

brent75 said:


> Dumb question for a complete newbie: do I have to purchase a separate ticket for CanJam?
> 
> I already paid my RMAF registration/have configured my badge/etc. Just want to make sure that gets me in CanJam and I don't actually need to be doing something else for that.


 
  
 CanJam is included as part of the RMAF registration, so you're set.


----------



## Hansotek

Woohoo! I can't wait to see everyone and jam out on all the new gear!


----------



## Barra

bimmer100 said:


> My wife, Dawn, and I will be attending and it will be our first time to RMAF! Truly, we hope to meet many of you and hope to get a lot of new friends and contacts in this industry! It's hard to not be a bit worried, but hope that we will be accepted well at the show! Please stop by and say hello to us at the Headamp booth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey Tim, I know that I will be stopping by - definitely want to hear your HoloAudio KitsuneTuned Edition Spring Dac. Heard it goes toe to toe with the Ygg without the Ygg's downsides.


----------



## Netforce

Going to be my first CanJam at RMAF, can't wait to see everyone stopping by the Questyle booth!


----------



## Ngoliath

Gonna be my first CanJam as well. I'm looking forward to testing out all the great equipment I've heard about. If I bring a checkbook, is there a lot of equipment for sale or mostly just viewing?


----------



## Allanmarcus

ngoliath said:


> Gonna be my first CanJam as well. I'm looking forward to testing out all the great equipment I've heard about. If I bring a checkbook, is there a lot of equipment for sale or mostly just viewing?


 

 There are a few tables in a market like room that will have stuff for sale. Also, you can ask vendors if they would sell your their floor models. You can get good deals that way since it's less for them to ship home. Bargain hard


----------



## warrenpchi

netforce said:


> Going to be my first CanJam at RMAF, can't wait to see everyone stopping by the Questyle booth!


 

 You'll never forget it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love all of the CanJams... but there's something very special about CanJam @ RMAF for me.
  
 First of all, it was my first, so it popped my CanJam cherry.
  
 But here's what it really comes down to:  it's out in the middle of Bumfudge, Egypt and there's not that much to do outside of the show.  Yes, technically Denver isn't too far away, but more often than not everybody stays local.  As a result, it's three days of all of us being in the same place, in our own little world, like audio camp.  I remember this one time, at audio camp...


----------



## fzman

Warren!  You promised never to speak of it in public.  lol.  Looking forward to seeing you all there, and hoping to keep some of my money in my pocket upon my return home.


----------



## DWbirdseye

I live in Denver and there are many good restaurants and bars in the immediate area. I'd be more than happy to provide you with some choices and/or we can meet up at the event, since I will be attending as well.


----------



## fiascogarcia

warrenpchi said:


> You'll never forget it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I lived in downtown Denver for 14 years, and went to the Tech Center about 3 times.  All those winding streets make it so easy to get lost without a GPS. But you haven't seen Bumfudge, until you've seen where I live now; about a 20 minute drive to the nearest grocery store in Fort Collins.


----------



## nmatheis

This will be my first big audio show. I'll be there Saturday for sure. Not sure about Friday or Sunday yet...


----------



## sq3rjick

Gonna be my third CanJam@RMAF.  Thankfully, I live locally (actually, about a block from the ACE bar mentioned upthread), so it's easy for me.  Yeah, the DTC is a bit south of the city proper.  But if you're coming in to visit the city, there's so much to do and see around here.  I highly suggest trying to make it up to downtown at least one of the nights, or if you have a 3 day pass going up to Boulder for an afternoon is also quite fun.
  
 I echo the concern about parking.  The last few years it's been sort of a mess to get the free spots, so you may want to get there early if you aren't staying at the hotel.  The temporary structure will no doubt make that situation even worse. Still, even if you are just staying at the hotel and the area for all 3 days, there is actually a lot more to do and places to eat within a short distance of the DTC.  It really isn't "Nowhere, Egypt", even if it's going to be just about as dry! If you're not from the area, make sure you get plenty of water to drink.


----------



## bixby

Having been to every RMAF since its inception and every RMAF @ CanJam, I can comment on the parking situation.  Do not count on any free parking at the Marriott.  Most of the back lot will be for employee and vendor truck parking, front lots will be pretty much non-existent except for valet.  This may be reversed, since I have no idea where they plan to put CanJam.
  
 Valet would be my choice as you can come and go as you please and do not have to hike to the Marriott each time you come back from dinner.  About $18-$20 a day for valet parking.  As for free parking, nothing nearby is free.  There are a few hotels up the street but with the remodeling at the Marriott, sleeping rooms will be scarce, hence a number of folks will be staying at these other hotels. And I am sure they will keep an eye on their lots to ensure they have spaces for their guests.  Businesses nearby are noted as no parking zones on weekends or if not a tenant. 
  
 There is a rather large lot right across the street as other have mentioned and the cost to park there has historically been about $10 or so for all day, not sure how they work come and go for lunch, dinner, etc.


----------



## perdigao

Looking forward to it!!! It will be my first CamJam ... My first audio event ever   
  
 Traveling from South Florida on Friday and spending the day there on Saturday. 
  
 Since this is my first event.  Question:

 Do people bring their own equipment to this?  Should I bring my headphone (Fostex TH900) to try it with different tube amps? (looking into warming it up a little).


----------



## moedawg140

perdigao said:


> Looking forward to it!!! It will be my first CamJam ... My first audio event ever
> 
> Traveling from South Florida on Friday and spending the day there on Saturday.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Bring your TH-900 or anything you'd like to pair with different audio equipment!
  
 Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## perdigao

moedawg140 said:


> Bring your TH-900 or anything you'd like to pair with different audio equipment!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there!


 
 Thanks a lot!! Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## moedawg140

perdigao said:


> Thanks a lot!! Looking forward to it!!!


 
  
 If you like ping pong and have a paddle, bring it as well!


----------



## fiascogarcia

moedawg140 said:


> If you like ping pong and have a paddle, bring it as well!


 
 I'm sensing a shark swimming in the water.


----------



## moedawg140

fiascogarcia said:


> I'm sensing a shark swimming in the water.  :wink_face:




We've got another back-handed comment from multiple threads that's a winner!


----------



## Saldi

So......audio technica and akg is out??Why???


----------



## AxelCloris

saldi said:


> So......audio technica and akg is out??Why???


 
  
 I don't remember seeing either at any of the CanJams I attended the past few years. It's possible they may only hit the industry shows like CES.


----------



## fzman

saldi said:


> So......audio technica and akg is out??Why???


 
  
 I do not recall seeing them at any events either.


----------



## Allanmarcus

saldi said:


> So......audio technica and akg is out??Why???


 
 Audio Technica
 Room: 2007, CANJAM
  
 2007 is an "entry level room", not a vendor
 "CanJam" is C14, Moon Audio
  
 The CSV download has great info. 
  
  
 check the RMAF site for the official list of exhibitors
 https://www.audiofest.net/attending/exhibitors/


----------



## miceblue

All righty, I'll be going this year. It'll be my first time going. Actually I'm pretty curious about the speaker setups there since I eventually want to get some.

Would it be a good idea to bring a laptop with me since I don't have a portable media player other than my phone? I was planning to bring a microSD card and USB thumb drive for sure.


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 15 days till I can check-in. ..  



miceblue said:


> All righty, I'll be going this year. It'll be my first time going. Actually I'm pretty curious about the speaker setups there since I eventually want to get some.
> 
> Would it be a good idea to bring a laptop with me since I don't have a portable media player other than my phone? I was planning to bring a microSD card and USB thumb drive for sure.



I would just bring the micro SD card and the thumb drive. The laptop would be more difficult to use (bulky,hook up issues, etc.). I have brought mine to previous events but it usually just stayed in the hotel room. YMMV, IMO, etc.


----------



## miceblue

bearfnf said:


> I would just bring the micro SD card and the thumb drive. The laptop would be more difficult to use (bulky,hook up issues, etc.). I have brought mine to previous events but it usually just stayed in the hotel room. YMMV, IMO, etc.



Sounds good. I was thinking there might not be a lot of space there.


----------



## Zachik

First time CanJam participant, too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Cannot wait......


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

For those eager to listen to the HoloAudio Spring DAC, they will be sharing the table with HeadAmp, so everyone will have a chance to demo the new DAC with some of the best headphone gear around!  Make sure you stop by our booth and don't miss out on this unique opportunity!


----------



## jude

saldi said:


> So......audio technica and akg is out??Why???


 
  
 AKG has exhibited at our CanJam London events, but not yet at our others.
  
 Audio-Technica _*will*_ be there, however, co-exhibiting with Moon Audio.


----------



## Saldi

SO........ those are some good news for us.Lets hope for some new headphone-amp releases.!!!


----------



## darinf

Can't wait to see everyone there!
  
 Need to travel "light" this year, so not sure what gear we'll be showing. Should have a pair of Utopia's to compare with our HD800's, Stax 009's, and PMx2's.
 Those TOTL headphones can do some serious imaging with Out Of Your Head.
  
 Please stop by and say hi regardless. 
  
 -Darin


----------



## pervysage

No Woo Audio? Was looking to see some impressions on the WA22-SE prototype.


----------



## nmatheis

miceblue said:


> All righty, I'll be going this year. It'll be my first time going. Actually I'm pretty curious about the speaker setups there since I eventually want to get some.
> 
> Would it be a good idea to bring a laptop with me since I don't have a portable media player other than my phone? I was planning to bring a microSD card and USB thumb drive for sure.




I could probably be persuaded to loan a fellow PNW'er a DAP


----------



## miceblue

nmatheis said:


> I could probably be persuaded to loan a fellow PNW'er a DAP



I'm actually in SoCal at the moment for school. : D
I didn't realize the AES was having a convention down here this year, so I was planning to go to that as well just to see what those are like. Students get a pretty substantial discount. : o

And speaking of which, I'm pretty excited for the Audio Precision panel at RMAF.


----------



## nmatheis

miceblue said:


> I'm actually in SoCal at the moment for school. : D
> I didn't realize the AES was having a convention down here this year, so I was planning to go to that as well just to see what those are like. Students get a pretty substantial discount. : o
> 
> And speaking of which, I'm pretty excited for the Audio Precision panel at RMAF.




If you need a DAP at RMAF, I'll be there and can loan you one. Just let me know, and I'll pack an extra.


----------



## Allanmarcus

pervysage said:


> No Woo Audio? Was looking to see some impressions on the WA22-SE prototype.


 
 check the RMAF site for the official list of exhibitors
https://www.audiofest.net/attending/exhibitors/


----------



## Allanmarcus

Interesting. Anyone hear of Periodic Audio? They are listed for room 1113. Info says they make IEMs. Their web site has no info.


----------



## fzman

allanmarcus said:


> Interesting. Anyone hear of Periodic Audio? They are listed for room 1113. Info says they make IEMs. Their web site has no info.


 
 Maybe they release in info from time to time?


----------



## perdigao

Other than maybe getting our asses kicked at ping pong (when/where would that happen?) ...

 Are there any plans for the members of Head-Fi to meet there?  

 Since a lot us (including myself) are going for the first time:  It would be cool to meet some of you in person and maybe tour the event on Saturday.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm down for meeting fellow Head-Fiers whenever and wherever. At the last two RMAF there was a space in the middle of CanJam for people to sit and relax while talking. Since it's in an annex this year there may not be that kind of setup. I've heard the the hotel's layout is also different from past years so it's tough to know ahead of time if there's any convenient meeting places.

Last year a bunch of us went to dinner one evening across the street. There's a Mexican restaurant that had a few private rooms for us to grab a bite and talk. Maybe we could do something like that again.


----------



## AuneAudio

Aune  will be there too , it is our first time to CanJam at RMAF , can't wait to see everyone at the booth !


----------



## Allanmarcus

auneaudio said:


> Aune  will be there too , it is our first time to CanJam at RMAF , can't wait to see everyone at the booth !  :wink_face:




Cool! I've always wanted to hear Aune stuff.

Odd, I don't see aune on the RMAF site.

Found it! Under "Wuhan AO Lai Er Technology Co.,LTD"


----------



## fiascogarcia

Any advantage to registering online rather than buying a ticket at the door?


----------



## Allanmarcus

fiascogarcia said:


> Any advantage to registering online rather than buying a ticket at the door?


 

 checking in is a little faster.


----------



## Barra

auneaudio said:


> Aune  will be there too , it is our first time to CanJam at RMAF , can't wait to see everyone at the booth !  :wink_face:




Will you be bringing the new m2 prototype? Look forward to doing an m2 vs pro side by side regardless


----------



## Saldi

Do you believe that we might see something like "HD 700S" on that show like the HD800s came later?Or might something "below" hd 700 and above 600?(not the 650 i mean something new)
 Or might something like Akg K722(like 712)?
 I am also wondering for Schiit amps...Cause i saw that in their international site they dont got Magni 2 Uber(only have Magni 2) but in their europe website they got it.So maybe we can also see some release for that range amp.

 Any thoughts?


----------



## fapman

What I am really hoping is that we see HDVD8XX in the event.... About screw** time that they would release it allready...


----------



## DWbirdseye

FYI Dweezil Zappa is playing at the Ogden Theater on Sunday, October 9 at 8pm. Remove the headphones from your head and catch some live music.


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 10 days till I can check-in. ..


----------



## Allanmarcus

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 10 days till I can check-in. ..


 

 Don't listen to the "man"! Check in now!


----------



## bixby

Kind of sad they don't have any entertainment listed on the rmaf site with only 13 days to go.
  
 That has been one of the highlights in many past rmafs.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Hey, will there be a bingo card to fill out to win prizes this year?


----------



## Barra

Is the new mini Shanling M1 DAP going to be at the show?


----------



## nmatheis

barra said:


> Is the new mini Shanling M1 DAP going to be at the show?




Trying to see if I can get one for roaming auditions


----------



## Daisy X

Sad. Too far away to join you guys. Will keep refreshing the RMAF Youtube Channel to find out what was going on there.


----------



## xkonfuzed

Is it too late to buy a ticket?


----------



## bearFNF

xkonfuzed said:


> Is it too late to buy a ticket?


 Looks like you still can buy them on the RMAF website. See the first post in this thread for the link.


----------



## fiascogarcia

xkonfuzed said:


> Is it too late to buy a ticket?


 
 I'm pretty sure you can even get them at the door.


----------



## third_eye

fiascogarcia said:


> I'm pretty sure you can even get them at the door.


 
 Yes, you can definitely get them at the door..


----------



## xkonfuzed

Great. This is going to be the first audio festival/event I attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## agdev01

I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  This will be my first RMAF but I have been to the Show the last few years as well as CanJam earlier this year.  Its always fun to see so many different systems as all price levels.  RAMF should be a great show because of the CanJam presence there in addition to being one of the big NA shows.  One thing i'd recommend would be checking the seminar schedule and hitting up one or two that your find the topic interesting.  I've enjoyed many presentations in the past.


----------



## EagleWings

For people planning on attending Canjams and want to demo IEMs for purchase, the show floor is a noisy place and may not offer the best experience when you are trying out IEMs. I bought this hearing protector:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/3M-Peltor-Earmuffs-Yellow-X2A/dp/B00CPCH86A/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1475017567&sr=8-5&keywords=hearing+protection
  
 The cup is very deep and should comfortably swallow even a huge IEM in your ears:


----------



## nmatheis

Good suggestion EagleWings! 

Heads off to Amazon...


----------



## nmatheis

By the way, I'll have a few portable goodies for "roaming audition" Friday and Saturday, so just look for the middle-aged white guy in a Spock DJ t-shirt with short, dark hair, the beginnings of a beard, and glasses. Shouldn't be too many of us around  

I'll have Teriplayer G1, iBasso IT03, Shanling M5, and maybe some other goodies along in my bag of tricks


----------



## Zachik

perdigao said:


> Other than maybe getting our asses kicked at ping pong (when/where would that happen?) ...
> 
> Are there any plans for the members of Head-Fi to meet there?
> 
> Since a lot us (including myself) are going for the first time:  It would be cool to meet some of you in person and maybe tour the event on Saturday.


 
  
 I am a first timer, too.  Would LOVE to meet and hang out with fellow head-fi guys 
  


axelcloris said:


> I'm down for meeting fellow Head-Fiers whenever and wherever. At the last two RMAF there was a space in the middle of CanJam for people to sit and relax while talking. Since it's in an annex this year there may not be that kind of setup. I've heard the the hotel's layout is also different from past years so it's tough to know ahead of time if there's any convenient meeting places.
> 
> Last year a bunch of us went to dinner one evening across the street. There's a Mexican restaurant that had a few private rooms for us to grab a bite and talk. Maybe we could do something like that again.


 
  +1
  
 AxelCloris - I am in!  
 Great idea.


----------



## fiascogarcia

eaglewings said:


> For people planning on attending Canjams and want to demo IEMs for purchase, the show floor is a noisy place and may not offer the best experience when you are trying out IEMs. I bought this hearing protector:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/3M-Peltor-Earmuffs-Yellow-X2A/dp/B00CPCH86A/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1475017567&sr=8-5&keywords=hearing+protection
> 
> The cup is very deep and should comfortably swallow even a huge IEM in your ears:


 
 It's a good idea. Do you suppose there would be any problem with the seal of the ear muffs somehow affecting the air dispersion of the Adel module?


----------



## EagleWings

fiascogarcia said:


> It's a good idea. Do you suppose there would be any problem with the seal of the ear muffs somehow affecting the air dispersion of the Adel module?




You know, I have been giving that a thought. The ADEL has a very tiny hole/holes which doesn't require a large volume of external air to function effectively. I believe the volume of air inside the ear muffs should be sufficient for the ADEL to function as expected.


----------



## fiascogarcia

eaglewings said:


> You know, I have been giving that a thought. The ADEL has a very tiny hole/holes which doesn't require a large volume of external air to function effectively. I believe the volume of air inside the ear muffs should be sufficient for the ADEL to function as expected.


 
 I think I'll give it a try, plus even though I have some custom ear plugs, it's nice to have a set around the house that you can just throw on under noisy conditions.  Out here on the ranch there's always something noisy coming up!


----------



## agdev01

eaglewings said:


> You know, I have been giving that a thought. The ADEL has a very tiny hole/holes which doesn't require a large volume of external air to function effectively. I believe the volume of air inside the ear muffs should be sufficient for the ADEL to function as expected.


 
  
 I agree. I don't think there would be any negative effect as far as the ADEL goes with wearing the Hearing Protector.
  
 While the hearing protector is a great idea for helping out drown the noise for more critical listening, I'd also suggest listening with and without wearing it.  That way you can get an idea of performance in different environments.


----------



## nmatheis

I'm down with meeting up with fellow headfi'ers on Fri or Sat. I'll have my bag of portable gear along, so people can play a bit


----------



## Allanmarcus

Anyone staying at the Hampton Inn?


----------



## AxelCloris

allanmarcus said:


> Anyone staying at the Hampton Inn?


 
  
 I stayed there for RMAF '14. Not a bad hotel. It's a short walk from the Marriott so if you're able to walk a mile or so it'll save the hassle of parking.


----------



## Allanmarcus

axelcloris said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone staying at the Hampton Inn?
> ...


 

 I stayed there last year. It's way less than a mile. Cross two parking lot and then the parking lot of the Marriott and I'm there. 
  
 I was just wondering if anyone else was staying there.


----------



## moedawg140

Hey guys and gals,
  
 During past CanJams, there have been opportunities to have lots of fun outside of the events themselves, and this year at RMAF is no different!  Here are a couple of outings that would be amazing to hang out and share exciting stories (or even not-so-exciting) with each other:
  
*October 8th* - 8pm to close: *Ace Eat Serve & Ace Juice Bar*.  Complete information of the location and ping pong showdown is posted earlier in the thread, here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/820223/2016-canjam-rmaf-october-7-9-2016-the-exhibitor-list#post_12863841.
  
*October 9th* - 7:45am: *The Original Pancake House Denver* (which is very near RMAF), for a Head-Fi member-filled breakfast!  Here's the scrumptious restaurant info: http://ophdenver.com/.
  
 The Original Pancake House Denver location info:
 8000 E. Belleview Ave., Suite F-10
 Greenwood Village, CO 80111
  

  

  
  
 Looking forward to seeing and hanging out with everyone who can make it!


----------



## fiascogarcia

allanmarcus said:


> I stayed there last year. It's way less than a mile. Cross two parking lot and then the parking lot of the Marriott and I'm there.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else was staying there.


 
 I'm booked there!  It was the closest one I could find.


----------



## MrTechAgent

allanmarcus said:


> Anyone staying at the Hampton Inn?


 
 Me too.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Breakfast meet ups at 8 for those staying at the Hampton inn and suites! PM me if interested.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Advice for first time attendees:
  
 There are 225 rooms and over 300 vendors, so start making your list now of your "must see" rooms. If you plan on just walking around, after you spend a day at CanJam, make sure to hit up the large rooms with the showcase systems.
  
 Blanca Peak, Cretonne Peak, Longs, Peak, Pod Pavilion.
  
 There are usually a few showcase rooms on the floors as well, but I'm not sure of their numbers.
  
 The seminars can be very good too, as mentioned earlier. Make sure to figure out where they are and their times and add them to your calendar so you can be reminded. Give yourself time to get to seminar room as the elevators can be very slow. If you re able, use the stairs (even from the ninth floor) as they are faster.
  
 There's 9 floors of audio, plus CanJam, this year!


----------



## bimmer100

allanmarcus said:


> Advice for first time attendees:
> 
> There are 225 rooms and over 300 vendors, so start making your list now of your "must see" rooms. If you plan on just walking around, after you spend a day at CanJam, make sure to hit up the large rooms with the showcase systems.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, that's kinda crazy to think about... 300 vendors and 225rooms.
  
  
 I'm one of the vendors that is sharing too. I'm hoping to get around to see some other rooms/tables. (wishful thinking)


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 5 days till I can check-in...


----------



## mrspeakers

Hi everyone,
  
 We'll be demoing ETHER Flow and ETHER C Flow with Cavalli Audio in the Pavillion, with the Chord Mojo in the Low Cost Gear room and again with Cavalli in the Kimber Cable room.  
  
 I'm also pleased to say we'll be showing a pre-production tuning of the ETHER ES electrostatic.  We look forward to hearing your impressions!
  
 We look forward to seeing many of you again.  Safe travels!


----------



## Barra

mrspeakers said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We'll be demoing ETHER Flow and ETHER C Flow with Cavalli Audio in the Pavillion, with the Chord Mojo in the Low Cost Gear room and again with Cavalli in the Kimber Cable room.
> 
> ...


 
 Definitely a must hear for me. Look forward to seeing you again Dan.


----------



## mikemercer

mrspeakers said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We'll be demoing ETHER Flow and ETHER C Flow with Cavalli Audio in the Pavillion, with the Chord Mojo in the Low Cost Gear room and again with Cavalli in the Kimber Cable room.
> 
> ...


 
 psyched to spend some time w/ Flow!!
  
 LOVE my ETHERs + ETHER-C  on the Schiit Jotunheim!!


----------



## Muinarc

I will be there unless @AxelCloris sabotages my plans!


----------



## bflat

Unfortunately I won't be able to go in person but that doesn't mean that I would be less of a customer for any vendors who plan on offering show specials.......


----------



## AxelCloris

Man, I really wish I knew how many days were left until bearFNF can check in with Delta.


----------



## fzman

Me too


----------



## bearFNF

LOL...OK, since you asked.

Delta says 3 days till I can check-in.


----------



## canali

wish i could go...but since i can't hopefully we'll have someone covering the segment of *wls speakers *that is growing in popularity
 ....the new oppo grand,....denon heos series... bluesound...even how the 'older' B&W zeppelin air competes against them.
  
 https://www.oppodigital.com/sonica-grand/
  
 http://www.bluesound.com/en-ca/products/pulse-2/?cl
  
 http://www.whathifi.com/bw/zeppelin-wireless/review
  
 https://usa.denon.com/us/wireless-multi-room-music-system


----------



## miceblue

mrspeakers said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We'll be demoing ETHER Flow and ETHER C Flow with Cavalli Audio in the Pavillion, with the Chord Mojo in the Low Cost Gear room and again with Cavalli in the Kimber Cable room.
> 
> ...



That sounds really exciting! What amplifier will the ETHER ES be featured on? I might consider bringing the SRM-252S with me just to try it out.


----------



## Ngoliath

How do we sign up for door prizes? Also, are the show specials listed somewhere?


----------



## Allanmarcus

ngoliath said:


> How do we sign up for door prizes? Also, are the show specials listed somewhere?


 

 I haven't heard anything about door prizes yet. Watch Head-Fi and they usually post info. Stop by their booth.
  
 As for show specials, there commonly get posted here:
 https://www.audiofest.net/category/show-discounts/
  
 But more commonly they don't get posted anywhere.


----------



## sq3rjick

ngoliath said:


> How do we sign up for door prizes? Also, are the show specials listed somewhere?




AFAIK, there haven't been any door prizes for at least the last 3 years. I don't think that there will be. You can get your SHaG card and get it filled out, but that will likely take several hours to do. And those prizes don't get announced for several weeks AFTER the show.


----------



## jude

ngoliath said:


> How do we sign up for door prizes? Also, are the show specials listed somewhere?


 
  
 We do something called SHaG (Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway). You're given a bingo-like card on which are logos of the participating exhibitors. You visit each of those exhibitors, and after performing some sort of exhibitor-required action (usually a proper listen/audition to their stuff), their logo gets stamped. 
  
 After the show, a random drawing is done from _only those cards that have every single exhibitor logo on the card stamped._ Those randomly drawn winners will be contacted individually, and the prize shipped to them by the participating exhibitor.
  
 We'll be announcing the participating CanJam SHaG exhibitors and prize pool in the next day or two, right here in this thread.


----------



## mrspeakers

miceblue said:


> That sounds really exciting! What amplifier will the ETHER ES be featured on? I might consider bringing the SRM-252S with me just to try it out.


 

 We'll have the Cavalli Liquid Lightning 2T...


----------



## jude

​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
*The Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, and CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audio Fest*​ *-- October 7-9, 2016 at the Denver Marriot Tech Center --*​  
 I'm sorry we're later than usual with this video, as we usually have our previews up at least a week before CanJam. We have been a little busier than usual, trying to stay on top of this year's CanJam @ RMAF, which is shaping up to be the most unique one on record (which I explain right at the beginning of the video). Also unique is the fact that we're joined by a few surprise guests in this CanJam @ RMAF Preview!
  
 If you're coming to CanJam @ RMAF this year, consider this episode of Head-Fi TV a little guide to some of the can't-miss CanJam things to check out. If you're still on the fence about coming, maybe this will convince you to hop in the car or buy that last-minute plane ticket to join us.
  
 This is just a sampling of some of things you'll be able to hear and see at CanJam @ RMAF 2016. There will be _many_ more exhibitors than those we mention in this video, as this year's will be the largest number exhibitors we've ever hosted at CanJam @ RMAF.
  
 Thank you for watching! And thanks also to those exhibitors who reached out to us ahead of time to let us know what they'd be exhibiting at CanJam.
  
 _CanJam at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest Preview and Sneak Peeks - Head-Fi TV produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla_​


----------



## AR-Voice

*IT'S OUR FIRST CANJAM!!!*
  
*20% Discount on the USA site, Live Now - *www.acousticresearch-hifi.com
  
  

*Acoustic Research 20% CanJam Denver Show Special - See us in Room EV2 - *To celebrate attending their first CanJam @ RMAF, Acoustic Research are offering 20% off ALL purchases on their website www.acousticresearch-hifi.com - So their High-Res DAPs and accessories are now even better value. No coupon is necessary - ends 31st October.
  
*THIS IS A USA ONLY PROMOTION*


----------



## miceblue

Video Markers for the Head-Fi TV video:
1:23 - Sony
4:16 - Fostex
5:05 - FitEar/Fostex
5:52 - HIFIMAN
7:28 - Audio Precision
9:04 - Audeze
11:25 - Schiit Audio
12:48 - Sennheiser
14:30 - JH Audio
15:48 - Astell and Kern
18:19 - FiiO
20:02 - Chord Electronics
22:06 - Koss
23:25 - Focal
24:46 - Noble Audio
26:01 - ZMF Headphones
27:31 - Westone
28:52 - iFi Audio
30:22 - Moon Audio
33:11 - Beyerdynamic
34:24 - Cavalli Audio
36:47 - MrSpeakers
38:00 - Evergreen Ball Room information
38:28 - Acoustic Research
39:07 - ampsandsound
39:38 - final
40:38 - AudioQuest
41:30 - StereoPravda
42:02 - Abyss
42:25 - Comply
42:38 - Onkyo
43:00 - RHA
43:38 - Rupert Neve Designs
43:56 - Ultrasone
44:23 - Sonoma Acoustics


----------



## Muinarc

miceblue said:


> Video Markers for the Head-Fi TV video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You are a gentleman and a scholar @miceblue.


----------



## Jack Vang

We totally missed the deadline for getting Jude some material but we will be debuting the Empire ADEL in-ear monitors at RMAF this weekend so be sure to stop by! Stephen Ambrose and @Canyon Runner from Asius Technologies will be exhibiting with us.


----------



## Talai

jack vang said:


> We totally missed the deadline for getting Jude some material but we will be debuting the Empire ADEL in-ear monitors at RMAF this weekend so be sure to stop by! Stephen Ambrose and @Canyon Runner from Asius Technologies will be exhibiting with us.


 
 Super hyped to finally meet you guys, excited to see how ADEL will fit into your product line


----------



## Jack Vang

talai said:


> Super hyped to finally meet you guys, excited to see how ADEL will fit into your product line


 
  
 Likewise! We'll see you there!


----------



## Barra

jack vang said:


> We totally missed the deadline for getting Jude some material but we will be debuting the Empire ADEL in-ear monitors at RMAF this weekend so be sure to stop by! Stephen Ambrose and @Canyon Runner from Asius Technologies will be exhibiting with us.


 
 Didn't catch Empire in the lineup. Are you saying Zeus plus Adel? Very excited to hear.


----------



## Andykong

Cayin will be at the CanJam RMAF 2016, we'll bring our complete line of portable/headfi products to the show, please come at check out our demo at the CanJam tent.

i5 DAP
N5 DAP
N6 DAP
C5 Portable Amplifier
C5DAC Portable DAC/Amp
iDAC-6 Desktop DAC
iHA-6 Desktop Headphone Amplifier
iHA-1A mk2 Desktop Tube Headphone Amplifier




We would like to thanks the CanJam Global team and the RMAF team for their special support, we were late in our application and they have give us a big hand in completing our registration at last minute. We had a great time in SoCal few months back and sure don't want to miss this party.

We'll love to meet up with customers and new friends, so bring your headphones and your TF cards along, we are waiting for you at the party.


----------



## Jack Vang

barra said:


> Didn't catch Empire in the lineup. Are you saying Zeus plus Adel? Very excited to hear.


 
  
 Yes! Zeus ADEL will be debuting at RMAF!


----------



## Sound Eq

interested


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Looks great!


----------



## AnakChan

From IFI-Audio's twitter, looks like they're announcing an electrostat amp!


----------



## Questyle

Questyle will be at CanJam! Stop by and see us in the Questyle Audio booth at CanJam Global, as well as the Kimber Kable Suite, where we will be rockin our REFERENCE Gold systems with Audeze LCD4, ENIGMAcoustics Dharma1000, Focal Utopia, Hifiman Electronics HE1000V2, MrSpeakers ETHER Flow Open & Closed, Sennheiser HD800, Sony MDRZ1R "Signature Series" and more!


----------



## Allanmarcus

anakchan said:


> From IFI-Audio's twitter, looks like they're announcing an electrostat amp!


 
  The same one they posted here at Head-Fi over a week ago! 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/795344/ifi-ican-pro-impressions-discussion/300#post_12891676


----------



## Deftone

The RMAF line up looks great, looking forward to impressions.


----------



## olegausany

I'm coming from NYC, will bring Maxx134 modded Ether and HD800 
Anyone, who is coming, has Norne Audo cables with 4 pins mini XLR on headphones side other than Vanquish and Draug 2? Or MrSpeakers to 4 pins mini XLR adapters? 
Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabzaf

Nice preview video, Jude!

It was a pleasant surprise to see my boys warrenpchi and zach915m in the preview video. You guys were in the D and didn't look me up? I'll catch you next time...

Have a great CanJam everyone!


----------



## brent75

I made it to Colorado last night - hanging out with my sister and family for a few days in Loveland, before I drive down Friday morning. I'll be there as soon as they open to public at noon. Am thinking about catching the panel with Darko at 12:30, then it's off to the races for the rest of the afternoon.
  
 But first, it's off to the New Belgium/Fat Tire brewery tour today...


----------



## fiascogarcia

olegausany said:


> I'm coming from NYC, will bring Maxx134 modded Ether and HD800
> Anyone, who is coming, has Norne Audo cables with 4 pins mini XLR on headphones side other than Vanquish and Draug 2? Or MrSpeakers to 4 pins mini XLR adapters?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


 
 You're looking for cables to test with Audeze?  Don't have Norne but I could bring a DHC comp4 fusion and a Toxic SW22 if you're interested.


----------



## olegausany

fiascogarcia said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming from NYC, will bring Maxx134 modded Ether and HD800
> ...



I have HD800, not Audeze, but with adapters which let me use any Audeze compatible cable 
I always interested to try new cables so please bring what you have. I will have Norne Vanquish and Draug 2 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Netforce

Going to the airport soon.... Can't wait to get to Denver!


----------



## olegausany

I will be in Denver tomorrow morning since I am also attending GABF

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demo3

brent75 said:


> I made it to Colorado last night - hanging out with my sister and family for a few days in Loveland, before I drive down Friday morning. I'll be there as soon as they open to public at noon. Am thinking about catching the panel with Darko at 12:30, then it's off to the races for the rest of the afternoon.
> 
> But first, it's off to the New Belgium/Fat Tire brewery tour today...


 

 Hey brent75... If you see a TDI Jetta Sportwagon on I25 give me a wave.  This is what I will be wearing at the show.


----------



## swnger

Sue and I will be attending our first CanJam this weekend can't wait to meet all of you.


----------



## brent75

demo3 said:


> Hey brent75... If you see a TDI Jetta Sportwagon on I25 give me a wave.  This is what I will be wearing at the show.


 
  
 Roger that! Maybe I'll post my "red carpet attire" Friday morning, so people know how to spot me. I often get confused with Brad Pitt (from the feet down).


----------



## drm870

Very nice video! I'll have to try to find a way to make it to one of these someday!
  
 Also...off-topic, but I will note as a Hoosier that @zach915m reminded me somewhat of Andrew Luck in this video (though upon directly comparing the two I saw the similarity was even more vague than I expected). lol


----------



## DWbirdseye

Just drove into the Marriot parking lot and the pre-fab tents are up but there's still some work to be done. And as others have noted there's very little parking. - looking forward to a good show!


----------



## Allanmarcus

dwbirdseye said:


> Just drove into the Marriot parking lot and the pre-fab tents are up but there's still some work to be done. And as others have noted there's very little parking. - looking forward to a good show!


 

 I believe I heard there is a lot across the street that will be used for RMAF.


----------



## AxelCloris

Anyone arriving at DEN tomorrow around 5:30ish and want to share an Uber?


----------



## bearFNF

I'm in at around 8:30 am tomorrow. If anyone needs a ride.


----------



## Muinarc

bearfnf said:


> I'm in at around 8:30 am tomorrow. If anyone needs a ride.


 
  
 You don't want to hang out for 9 hours and wait for AxelCloris?!


----------



## bearFNF

LOL, not so much.


----------



## warrenpchi

bixby said:


> Kind of sad they don't have any entertainment listed on the rmaf site with only 13 days to go.


 
  
 Was there someone in particular that you were hoping for?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  On another note, Sarah Jarosz came out with a new album and I only just found out about it!
  


agdev01 said:


> This will be my first RMAF but I have been to the Show the last few years as well as CanJam earlier this year.
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zachik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 
  
 My first CanJam was at RMAF as well, back in 2013.  And while I've been to, and worked on, other CanJams around the world... there's something unique and indescribable about CJ @ RMAF.  I have some words of experience for y'all, if I may:
  

*Don't miss your chance to audition or A/B.*  Do you have reference headphones, or a carefully-curated portable rig, or specific test tracks?  Bring them all, or at least what you wouldn't mind carrying around for the day!  There is simply no better place to audition as much gear as there is at a CanJam.  Or let me put it another way... nothing beats an audition.  Even a brief audition under show conditions will yield more useful information than the most authoritative review.
*Make time to meet with others.*  If you've got your entire show already planned out, make sure to leave some time in there for hanging out with fellow Head-Fiers.  In addition to auditioning, another useful part of CanJam is being able to share impressions with several other Head-Fiers in real-time.  Plus it's fun!  Don't know who might or might not be a Head-Fier?  Hear are a couple of tips for identifying yourself or others as a Head-Fier:
*Write your Head-Fi screen name on your badge.*  The 2-ch-only guys typically don't do this, so you can bet if someone has a cryptic string of characters written on their badge, they're probably a Head-Fier.
*Wear headphones or IEMs.*  Similarly, non-Head-Fiers don't display their gear like plumage (mainly because speakers and turntables are heavy).
*Flash the unofficial Head-Fi Gang Sign.*  What up homey?
*And if all else fails...*

*Don't be shy.*  You'd be surprised at the number of lifelong friends that are made at meets and shows (like CanJam) simply by striking up a random conversation.
  


mrspeakers said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We'll be demoing ETHER Flow and ETHER C Flow with Cavalli Audio in the Pavillion, with the Chord Mojo in the Low Cost Gear room and again with Cavalli in the Kimber Cable room.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol, thanks Dan!  I was adhering to a vow of silence until the CanJam preview video came out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mrspeakers said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds really exciting! What amplifier will the ETHER ES be featured on? I might consider bringing the SRM-252S with me just to try it out.
> ...


 
  
@miceblue, bring it and A/B!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


miceblue said:


> Video Markers for the Head-Fi TV video


 
  
 Thank you sir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


andykong said:


> We had a great time in SoCal few months back and sure don't want to miss this party.


 
  
 I told you that you guys would get hooked!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


zabzaf said:


> Nice preview video, Jude!
> 
> It was a pleasant surprise to see my boys @warrenpchi and @zach915m in the preview video. You guys were in the D and didn't look me up? I'll catch you next time...
> 
> Have a great CanJam everyone!


 
  
 Lol, it was a very compressed trip!  And besides, I believe I owe you guys a full Michigan meet and not just a brief trip?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Also, @bearFNF did you check in yet?


----------



## bearFNF

ACK!!! I forgot to update everyone. I had a career fair yesterday and then was swamped today with "before you leave for a week" issues. I got a couple of those "who let you have vscation" looks....

Yes, I'm checked in and the first leg of the journey is done. Just sitting down to a steak dinner before heading to a movie. Then it's up at 3 am to get to the airport.


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> Yes, I'm checked in and the first leg of the journey is done. Just sitting down to a steak dinner before heading to a movie. Then it's up at 3 am to get to the airport.


 
  
 Smart man, avoiding the wilderness trek!


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> Smart man, avoiding the wilderness trek!


Heh, it's supposed to snow here tonight. It won't stick but...bodes well for the season.


----------



## Allanmarcus

bixby said:


> Kind of sad they don't have any entertainment listed on the rmaf site with only 13 days to go.
> 
> That has been one of the highlights in many past rmafs.


 

 Looks like the Listening sessions are the only entertainment. Interesting, but I'm not sure I want to burn an hour listing to an album. The concept is rather interesting though. They have these listing parties at various locations around the world. There is usually a charge to get in (but not at RMAF). http://classicalbumsundays.com
  
 RMAF "entertainment" schedule:
 https://www.audiofest.net/show-schedule/action~agenda/cat_ids~7/
  
 There is a link on that mage for the seminar schedule too. 
  
 I heard they could have entertainment due to limited space due to the hotel construction. Hopefully it will be better next year. 
  
 I will drive up from Los Alamos starting a noon tomorrow. I'm stopping in Colorado Springs to pick up a totally modded out Crack amp (from a guy from another site) to evaluate, then up to Denver to geek out. I'll be A/B evaluating two cracks in my hotel room


----------



## Allanmarcus

just read this:
  
 Daily FREE headphone drawing: KEF/Fort Collins Audio! — Room 6024


----------



## olegausany

bearfnf said:


> I'm in at around 8:30 am tomorrow. If anyone needs a ride.



My flight from New York scheduled to be in Denver @8:40

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allanmarcus

Also intersting. 
  


> Meze are launching the new Meze 12 Classics earphones:
> https://www.mezeheadphones.com/meze-12-classics-gun-metal-earphones
> We will be showing a prototype version of the 99 Neo headphones.
> We will offer the 11Neo at a discounted price as a show special:
> https://www.mezeheadphones.com/meze-11-neo-iridium-earphones


----------



## Allanmarcus

Also cool, The Rocky Mountain International HiFi Press Awards 2016. 
 The Rocky Mountain International HiFi Press Awards (RIHPA) are the High-end audio industry’s first world-wide press awards honoring High-end audio manufacturers. The Oscars of the audio industry. RIHPA nominees and winners will be selected via anonymous ballot by the world's leading High-end audio publications.
  
 https://www.audiofest.net/awards/#background
  
 Friday, October 7, 2016: Opening night of the 12th Annual Rocky Mountain International Audio Fest, October 7 through 9 in Denver, Colorado.
  
  
 [update Oct 6: They just sent and email to those that pre-purchased tickets. There will be a lottery for 50 tickets]
  
 Here are the headphone categories and nominations they will vote on:
  
 Headphones

HEADPHONES
Audeze LCD-4
Focal Elear
HiFiMAN Edition X
MrSpeakers Ether C Flow
Sennheiser HD 800
 HEADPHONE AMPLIFICATION

aune X7s
Chord Electronics Mojo
Cavalli Audio Liquid Lake People Violectric HPA V281
Pass Labs HPA-1
Woo Audio WA8 Eclipse


----------



## Allanmarcus

If anyone spots a Bowers & Wilkins P signature headphone, post were you saw it. Looks like something worth listening to.


----------



## noplsestar

allanmarcus said:


> If anyone spots a Bowers & Wilkins P signature headphone, post were you saw it. Looks like something worth listening to.




Yeah, their new P9 flagship looks beautiful. Let's see how they compare to other TOTL closed cans.


----------



## Netforce

allanmarcus said:


> Also cool, The Rocky Mountain International HiFi Press Awards 2016.
> The Rocky Mountain International HiFi Press Awards (RIHPA) are the High-end audio industry’s first world-wide press awards honoring High-end audio manufacturers. The Oscars of the audio industry. RIHPA nominees and winners will be selected via anonymous ballot by the world's leading High-end audio publications.
> 
> https://www.audiofest.net/awards/#background
> ...



The Cavalli Audio Liquid Lake People Violectric HPA V281 sounds like an interesting piece!


----------



## bearFNF

olegausany said:


> My flight from New York scheduled to be in Denver @8:40
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


see you in baggage claim. Look for the bearded guy in the Indian motorcycle shirt.


----------



## fzman

Panko or whole wheat? Lol gosh darn it, you edited the typo


----------



## DimitriTrush

The 3 best Japanese are missing again
 1- Oriolus
 2- Radius
 3- Venture Craft japan


----------



## olegausany

bearfnf said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > My flight from New York scheduled to be in Denver @8:40
> ...



Which number of baggage claims section you are? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearFNF

olegausany said:


> Which number of baggage claims section you are?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Delta #9, I'm going to get my car now though. You need a ride?


----------



## olegausany

Ok going to section 9 now, would be happy to get a ride 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allanmarcus

Man, there needs to be a way to send a private message on this site. Probably never happen


----------



## bearFNF

olegausany said:


> Ok going to section 9 now, would be happy to get a ride
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk







allanmarcus said:


> Man, there needs to be a way to send a private message on this site. Probably never happen


, I'm communicating in the clear in case there's anybody else that wants to have a ride. I'm on my way to the arrivals terminal right now. Just passed the delta pick up.


----------



## nmatheis

Heading out for the airport soon, too. 

I'll be there Friday and Saturday. I'll have my headfi handle on my badge and will be wearing a DJ Spock t-shirt both days. 

Come find me if you want to listen to any of the following:

*IEM*: iBasso IT03, Jomo 6R, MEE P1, Nuforce HEM2 & HEM8, UM Maestro

*SOURCES*: ALO Rx, iBasso D14 & DX80, Lotoo PAW Gold, Shanling M5, Teriplayer G1.

See y'all there! 

Cheers, 
Nikolaus


----------



## bearFNF

olegausany said:


> Ok going to section 9 now, would be happy to get a ride
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


 I had to go to short-term parking so I'm now standing outside Southwest in the median in all the traffic camo jacket.


----------



## TokenGesture

Nice to see Metrum get a big namecheck, looking forward to impressions
  
 Have a great Canjam guys


----------



## Allanmarcus

Anyone up for a rib dinner at two brothers? We're talking beef. I can drive. I'm in CS now and will be in Denver in about an hour. Again, I'm at the Hampton inn tech center.


----------



## christopherogut

We here at 64 Audio are excited to announce two new ground-breaking products ahead of CanJam @ RMAF 2016, the *tia FOURTÉ* and the *U18tzar*.  These top-of-the-line models are primarily designed for the audiophile market and represent our latest advances in personal audio and in-ear monitor technology.  Both products are in the final stages of prototyping and will be released in the second part of Q4 2016... though we will have several demo sets available for your listening pleasure this weekend!
  
 The *tia FOURTÉ* is the first product we designed using our patented *tia*™ system.  Inside, proprietary front-vented balanced armatures are expertly arranged to deliver rich, natural sound in a brand new way.  Frequency-shaping acoustic chambers in combination with an internal passive radiator help to craft a buttery-smooth low end, crisp mids, and a luscious 3D soundstage.  Get ready to hear detailed highs like you've never experienced before thanks to a custom front-vented balanced armature high driver.  Additionally, internal *apex*™ technology helps to vent air pressure from inside the ear canal for fatigue-free listening.  We broke all the rules and started from scratch to come up with the tia FOURTÉ and still managed to fit our system into a shell that's even smaller and more ergonomic than our current Universal Series products.
  
_Driver Configuration_: 1 dynamic low, 1 front-vented mid, 1 hi-mid, 1 tia™ hi
  
 The tia FOURTÉ will be available as a universal-fit model.  Appearance and specifications will be finalized soon.
  
  
  
 The *U18tzar* is a hybrid IEM which pairs up a massive collection of *8 low drivers* and *8 mid drivers* with the incredible top end of the *tia*™ system, all in a shell that's actually smaller than our U12!  Sound from the tubed drivers combines in a large single bore and blends with amazingly-detailed highs from a proprietary front-vented high driver.  A protective mesh covering at the end of the stem helps to keep out debris while *apex*™ module technology allows for customizing the sound signature and reduces pressure inside the ear canal for fatigue-free listening.  We drove ourselves crazy to pack this kind of punch into our Universal Series and are thrilled to finally drop this bomb on the in-ear monitor industry.
  
_Driver Configuration_: 8 low, 8 mid, 1 hi-mid, 1 tia™ hi
  
 The tzar will be available as a both a universal-fit model (U18tzar) and a custom IEM (A18tzar).  Appearance and specifications will be finalized soon.
  
 We welcome anyone attending CanJam this weekend to stop by and experience these new products and are really looking forward to public reaction!
  
 Please stay tuned as additional information and specifications will be released in the coming weeks.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## sarahkho

I have been trying to figure out what is that headphone in the picture for this thread! Any hint or help


----------



## bimmer100

We finally made it! We are in Denver and looking forward to tomorrow. 


Please stop by and say hello! We brought our HoloAudio Kisune Tuned Edition Spring DAC, a singxer Su-1 and a few other products too. We are coexhibiting With Headamp in the CanJam area! So our DAC will be paired with some of the finest headphone amplifiers in the world! The Blue Hawaii SE and the GSX-mk2. We are quite excited to be here! Look for our sign and please stop by to give us a listen! We will have many summit fi headphones for listening. 
Also we donated a couple items for the Shags Event. My wife and I will be representing KitsuneHifi.com and HoloAudio with our new USA division HoloAudioUSA.com (coming soon towards end of November.


----------



## darinf

Made it to Denver!
  
 Come by the Darin Fong Audio booth to listen to our Out Of Your Head demo and take advantage of our show special.
  
 If you can't make it to Denver, you can listen to our demo on our website.
  
 We're in the Evergreen E/F ballroom, turn left just before you get to the elevators : the part of CanJam not in the tent.
  
 Here's a quick shot of the giant CanJam tent:
  

  
 At least come by and say hi!
  
 -Darin


----------



## AxelCloris

sarahkho said:


> I have been trying to figure out what is that headphone in the picture for this thread! Any hint or help




MDR-Z1R


----------



## mikemercer

warrenpchi said:


> RMAF maintains a channel on YouTube, and they traditionally post them up as these are their seminars.  That said, there is usually a delay of 4-8 weeks before they get posted, IIRC.


 
 DUDE
  
 I didn't know you were a "Young Gun of Hi-fi"
 w/ Stephen moderating.
  
 I GOTS to be there for that!!


----------



## bmichels

It will be interesting to see how many *ROON *compatible DACs and *MQA c*ompatible DACs will be announced


----------



## Allanmarcus

RMAF says 4.5 hours until checkin


----------



## jfoxvol

Ready for today. Nice running into you yesterday @Jude. Come on up to the Bryston room and say hi if you get a chance.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Info on the new Schiit!
  
 http://schiit.com/news?m
  
 


> SCHIIT PREVIEWS 2-CHANNEL LINE AT RMAF 10/06/2016  Remote-Control Preamps and Stereo/Mono Power Amp Help Bring Sanity Back to High-End Pricing
> 
> 10/7/2016, Denver, Colorado. Schiit previewed the first products in its 2-channel line at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, including the Saga passive/tube hybrid preamp at $349, the Freya balanced tube/buffer/passive preamp at $699, and the Vidar 100W/400W stereo/mono power amplifier at $699. All products were designed as no-compromise high-end components, using design techniques and topologies typically seen on much more expensive gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## brent75

Loading up the car and heading out of Loveland shortly. Quick lunch near the area then onto the show...see you there!


----------



## drgajet

Leaving in a few hours. See everyone soon.
Jim


----------



## Allanmarcus

Radius has some interesting products, including MFI lightning DAC/amps. That also have lightning IEMs and software for iOS that supports high Rez, up to DSD!

Small new company in the US. Small table tucked I. The back of the lobby. Check them out.


----------



## olegausany

Eating Swedish pancakes for breakfast before heading to the show 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nmatheis

Are there any headfi lunch meet ups for tomorrow planned?


----------



## Ashrunner

allanmarcus said:


> RMAF says 4.5 hours until checkin


 

 Goog thing that was 4.51 hours ago...  congrats, and have fun!


----------



## nmatheis

Waiting to eat brunch at Snooze before heading over to RMAF. Yummy!


----------



## bmichels

Can someone go to the Linear Tube Audio booth (*Room 6015*) and listen to the VERACITY Crysalis DAC.  
  
 With a tube output stage, the Chrysalis is capable of automatically switching between PCM and DSD conversion, it also has a non-oversampling mode to best convert Redbook files.
  
 I will be interested to know what you think of this exotic UK DAC


----------



## mhpsd

No valet parking this year. Don't bother pulling into the Marriott lot!


----------



## Ashrunner

Would be great to get some impressions of the Cavalli Audio Liquid Tungsten & Woo-Audio WA22-SE Tube Amps prototypes.  Sounds like both are coming out early next year and haven't heard too much about them so far.


----------



## CalvinW

Any updates on the ether electrostatic?


----------



## RHA Iain

Afternoon everyone!

 Legit excited to be back in Denver for the show - the guys have done a great job getting the tent sorted and it's pretty cool in here.

 If anyone's around and wants to check out the DACAMP L1, CL1 Ceramic and CL750 before the on sale, we're doing demos all weekend.
  

  
 Come say hello!


----------



## CalvinW

rha iain said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> Legit excited to be back in Denver for the show - the guys have done a great job getting the tent sorted and it's pretty cool in here.
> 
> ...


 
 Hello!


----------



## CalvinW

Waiting for them prototype electrostatics 8=D


----------



## bmichels

calvinw said:


> Waiting for them prototype electrostatics 8=D


 
  
  
 There is a protos of the ether electrostatic at the HeadAmp booth (paired with the BHSE) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 please let us know if you think that the ether electrostatic sound better (at least for the bass) than the SR009 Stax.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

CanJam looks inTents!


----------



## DWbirdseye

So far so good. There's excellent representation, but for me it's imposible to appraise the quality of the open headphones, because of all the background noise and it is considerable. On the other hand it was much easier to evaluate the IEMs. I couldn't get a good seal with empire zeus r/adele so I will bring my own tips tomorrow


----------



## HK_sends

_Moved to impressions thread..._
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## brent75

Just went into the room...looked for it but couldn't see it...talked to Wolf Audio...FedEx lost the damn thing in shipping. It'll be at future audio shows (NY I believe).


----------



## mangler

Anybody get pics of the new Schiit power amp and preamps?


----------



## pervysage

Anybody check out the new Woo Audio WA22-SE?


----------



## bmichels

Could someone go to A&K and ask * when the successor to the AK500n will arrive*? 

During High-End in Munch I was Told "before end of 2016" by an A&K manager ! 

May be a beer will be necessary to make them talk


----------



## DWbirdseye

The brand new 1964 tia forte and u18 tzar sounded fantastic at 1st blush. Will audition them again tomorrow, but they sound similar to a totl open headphone.


----------



## bixby

Post Impressions here
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/822365/2016-canjam-rmaf-impressions-denver
  
 It'll keep things a bit more organized since this thread started as an exhibitor list.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Did I win?


----------



## DWbirdseye

allanmarcus said:


> Did I win?



What game? Win what?


----------



## miceblue

jude said:


> ngoliath said:
> 
> 
> > How do we sign up for door prizes? Also, are the show specials listed somewhere?
> ...


----------



## Netforce

The questyle qp1r has won the press award at rmaf for mobile player!


----------



## moedawg140

Nice! Listening to the QP1R with some new songs as I write this. See you tomorrow, Netforce!


----------



## Netforce

moedawg140 said:


> Nice! Listening to the QP1R with some new songs as I write this. See you tomorrow, Netforce!



Thanks my friend! Can't wait to see you tomorrow!


----------



## nmatheis

Oh yeah, a more extensive audition with QP1R is also on tap for me tomorrow. They're right next to the Meze booth, so I said hi to Netforce and Bruce.


----------



## willsw

bmichels said:


> Can someone go to the Linear Tube Audio booth (*Room 6015*) and listen to the VERACITY Crysalis DAC.
> 
> With a tube output stage, the Chrysalis is capable of automatically switching between PCM and DSD conversion, it also has a non-oversampling mode to best convert Redbook files.
> 
> I will be interested to know what you think of this exotic UK DAC




Bad news: unfortunately FedEx lost the huge crate the Chrysalis was shipped in and after two weeks of constant fighting conflicting information, it's being delivered to the wrong city, next week. We will have it at the NY Audio show next month. An Ayre is filling in.


----------



## Audio Addict

willsw said:


> Bad news: unfortunately FedEx lost the huge crate the Chrysalis was shipped in and after two weeks of constant fighting conflicting information, it's being delivered to the wrong city, next week. We will have it at the NY Audio show next month. An Ayre is filling in.




What is the pricing on that DAC?


----------



## willsw

audio addict said:


> What is the pricing on that DAC?


 
  
 There are material and tube options: https://veracityaudio.com/collections/all


----------



## TokenGesture

I celebrated the QPR1 success by dropping mine on a stone floor and shattering the back!


----------



## nmatheis

tokengesture said:


> I celebrated the QPR1 success by dropping mine on a stone floor and shattering the back!




Say it ain't so!


----------



## wink

Gravity always takes advantage of every opportunity.......


----------



## Whitigir

Anyone else please have some impressions on WM1Z Walkman


----------



## Allanmarcus

beyerdynamic had a sneak peak of the unannounced and unreleased Amiron open "home oriented" $600 headphone. A light feeling and more V shaped version of the DT1990. 



Different fabric than beyer normal for the pads. Fabric headband, not leather.


----------



## Brian Hunter

Hello all. I'm going to attempt to live stream the entire show floor of CanJam, one exhibitor at a time today. I will start broadcasting from the pavilion around 10:00 am and won't stop until everyone is covered. Please feel free to jump into the conversation and ask questions directly to the manufacturers. I would love to hear what you think and what product info you need answers to.
  
 The stream will be hosted at the link below, see you there.
  
https://www.facebook.com/TheAudioHead/videos/1180701775308676/


----------



## Allanmarcus




----------



## wuwhere

brian hunter said:


> Hello all. I'm going to attempt to live stream the entire show floor of CanJam, one exhibitor at a time today. I will start broadcasting from the pavilion around 10:00 am and won't stop until everyone is covered. Please feel free to jump into the conversation and ask questions directly to the manufacturers. I would love to hear what you think and what product info you need answers to.
> 
> The stream will be hosted at the link below, see you there.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheAudioHead/


 
  
 That's so cool. Thanks.


----------



## Andykong

The Cayin team invite all HeadFier to drop by our booth at the CanJam RMAF. As we are a little far away, it is difficult for us to join the regular HeadFi meets, so we want to meet as many new friends as possible during our visit.



We have both Desktop and portables setup in our little booth, you should find something interesting in regardless of your focus in the HeadFi hobby.

Our latest i5 Android DAP is the star product in our RMAF booth, and we have organized a World Tour alongside the RMAF period. For those who has tried out our i5 at the RMAF and is interested to experience the player in more detail, they can sign up our World Tour immediately at the following link:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/822302/tour-cayin-i5-android-based-ak4490-dap-with-wifi-dropbox-and-google-play-reviewers-wanted

We have also debut our USB-C to RCA coaxial cable, this is an unique idea in our DAP line up, please come and check out if this is a viable solution down the road.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Interesting. From the maker of the head trio amp.


----------



## Netforce

Questyle has setup the live UE demo station in the CanJam tent! Come try the whole UE line up!


----------



## wuwhere

allanmarcus said:


>


 
  
 That's a roomful of Schiit!


----------



## jude

I'm so sorry I neglected to post this list until now. It has been more busy than usual due to a lot of unique challenges associated with doing a show like this in a tent pavilion.
  
 Here are the SHaG prizes for CanJam@RMAF 2016!
  
 NOTE: Each line includes company name, product, and retail price of the prize (if price was provided).
  

Darin Fong Audio    Out Of Your Head license and all 27 speaker preset licenses    $800.00
oBravo    eamt-1c in-ear monitor    $4,799.00
Holo Audio / Kitsune HiFi    Holo Audio Titanis Turbo 300ma version / Kitsune HiFi 1.5M RCA 75ohm digital coax cable with carbon fiber connector and copper with rhodium plating    $190.00
Astell&Kern    AK XB10    $190.00
Fostex    Fostex TH-610    $599.99
1MORE    Titanium Triple Driver In-Ear Headphone    $99.00
JH Audio    custom JH|16 PROv2    $1,225.00
Ultrasone    PRO550i    $229.00
Rupert Neve Designs    RNHP    $499.00
Schiit Audio    Jotunheim w/DAC    $499.00
V-MODA    Zn    $180.00
RHA    T20i Black and MA750i    $399.90
Meze     Meze 12 Classics IEM    $79.00
Focal    Sphear    $149.00
Final    F7200    
Acoustic Research    M2, leather case, and imedance adaptor    $1,340.00
Echobox    Finder X1 earphones    $229.00
Moon Audio    1 - 3ft Silver Dragon USB cable    $180.00
Atomic Floyd    Atomic Floyd SuperDarts Titanium    $400.00
HiFiMAN     SuperMini player    $399.00
Cavalli Audio    Liquid Carbon 2.0    
ZMF Headphones    ZMF Eikon headphone    
EMU Systems    EMU Teak ..   Audiophile Reference Headphone   x 1  unit / EMU Walnut ..  Lightweight Audiophile Headphone  x2  units    
Etymotic    ER4XR
Clear Tune Monitors    VS-2    $399.99
JDS Labs     Element + RCA cables    
Westone    W40    
  
 It has so far proven challenging to complete the SHaG cards, due to the spread-out nature of the exhibitors, with most exhibitors being in the CanJam Tent Pavilion, but nearly 20 exhibitors being located in the CanJam Evergreen E&F ballrooms (two ballrooms joined together) in the hotel.


----------



## jfoxvol

@Jude the strike through has me in stitches. Kudos to everybody for overcoming the challenge. It has been a great show. I'm back in my hotel sick today but I'll be back rocking out tomorrow.


----------



## Allanmarcus

As the second person to turn in the SHaG card, I recommend the rest of you just forget about it. Just listen and enjoy yourselves. It's not worth it for you to fill out your cards as it reduces my chances to win. 


For those here in Denver, anyone up for dinner tonight?


----------



## Allanmarcus

I'm in the Sony room on the 8th floor. Holy crap does the NW-WM1Z weigh a lot!



Z1R has very good bass impact and lush mids. But like the Z7, the Z1 sounds a little rolled off on the top end to me. Sony really doesn't like treble.


----------



## Whitigir

allanmarcus said:


> I'm in the Sony room on the 8th floor. Holy crap does the NW-WM1Z weigh a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Z1R has very good bass impact and lush mids. But like the Z7, the Z1 sounds a little rolled off on the top end to me. Sony really doesn't like treble.




 and many people don't think it is the "mother of Z7" or the "Z7non andrenaline". How is 1Z ? More detail in 1Z please...and not the Z1r


----------



## Allanmarcus

RMAF. It's all about the sound


----------



## Allanmarcus

whitigir said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the Sony room on the 8th floor. Holy crap does the NW-WM1Z weigh a lot!
> ...




It's a DAP that weighs 5lbs.


----------



## Allanmarcus

$5000 for headphones and Amp/DAC

Clearity of electrostats. Audeze level bass.


----------



## Joeybgood

allanmarcus said:


> RMAF. It's all about the sound


 
  


allanmarcus said:


> RMAF. It's all about the sound


 
 And THAT looks... ummm.. SOUNDS .... absolutely wonderful :-D


----------



## Deftone

Damn whats the model of the model on the right? lol!


----------



## Allanmarcus

deftone said:


> Damn whats the model of the model on the right? lol!




De Vorce 5000


----------



## perdigao

Why Head-fi did not include the "model of model" for us to request stickers/stamps from? 

Awesome event! Loved it!

@Jude Muito Obrigado!


----------



## moedawg140

Looking forward to hanging out with those that can make it to Ace Eat Serve tonight at around 8! If you get here a little later, no worries because tonight it's open until 1am!

Here's the original post in this thread with full info:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/820223/2016-canjam-rmaf-october-7-9-2016-the-exhibitor-list#post_12863841


----------



## phase0

allanmarcus said:


> As the second person to turn in the SHaG card, I recommend the rest of you just forget about it. Just listen and enjoy yourselves. It's not worth it for you to fill out your cards as it reduces my chances to win.


 
  
 Yea I didn't even know where to go to get a card. I just went around to enjoy stuff. Oh well I won't qualify for prizes... I did pick up the 1more IEM. $85 so cheap why not? They sound great.


----------



## bearFNF

Breakfast at 7:30 am at The original pancake house.


----------



## ProfFalkin

phase0 said:


> Yea I didn't even know where to go to get a card. I just went around to enjoy stuff. Oh well I won't qualify for prizes... I did pick up the 1more IEM. $85 so cheap why not? They sound great.


I didn't know either! Was still fun. Oh well.


----------



## sealykojac

allanmarcus said:


> $5000 for headphones and Amp/DAC
> 
> Clearity of electrostats. Audeze level bass.




I thought the Sonoma setup sounded very good but by far my favorite setup was the Shangri-La followed up by the Utopia.


----------



## bmichels

allanmarcus said:


> $5000 for headphones and Amp/DAC
> 
> Clearity of electrostats. Audeze level bass.




Is it an electrostatic setup ? Are the Amp & headphone sold together as 1 set-up ? Booth made by Sonoma ? Can the Amp drive a Stax SR009 ?


----------



## sealykojac

bmichels said:


> Is it an electrostatic setup ? Are the Amp & headphone sold together as 1 set-up ? Booth made by Sonoma ? Can the Amp drive a Stax SR009 ?




It's only being sold as a combo unit according to their rep. Don't know if it's compatible with other electrostatic headphones. I believe the amp/dac was DSP tuned specifically for their headphone. If anyone was wondering the amp dac will not function as a preamp as it has no outputs.

https://sonomaacoustics.com/


----------



## canali

*tyll* from* innerfidelity* also has some interesting observations from the show.
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf-2016-introduction#UZYTZ78u9SuAeqhR.97
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf2016#Ra0miU7JLMZurJfO.97
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf2016-day-2#vd4vbvAZKd2BfiDZ.97
  
 excerpt (emboldings are mine, just to pop out interesting points)
_''Day two in the big top. Man there's a lot of IEM makers in here. Maybe it's because the barriers to entry are low,_
_but I sure wouldn't want to be in that business...the competition is fierce. Worse, each manufacturer has _
_numerous products in the line, oft times touting a different tuning for each product. *Headphones have gotten *_
*a lot better over the last few years, but I don't see the same progress on the in-ear side...or not as much anyway. *
_*Too many bright IEMs, it seems to me*. I want to see someone who has a line that's nicely tuned throughout..._
_and guess what, I did find a company with such a line. We'll get to that down the page."_

 Read more at http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf2016-day-2#iHSkegV5BTOYsugL.99
  
  
 excerpt:
_And last but not least for today, had a listen to the new JH13 Pro V2 and JH 16 Pro V2._
_On quick listen I felt they were both incremental improvements over previous models._
_*But the one that caught my ear was the new JH3X Pro, a $599 3-driver custom in-ear. *_
_Really a nicely balanced, straight down the middle, entry level custom. After hearing the_
_Astell&Kern Michelle universal fit, I've got to believe it's based on this new JH Audio model._

 Read more at http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf2016#J3yUFfBPjWPmOuYg.99


----------



## nmatheis

canali said:


> tyll from innerfidelity also has some interesting observations from the show.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf-2016-introduction#UZYTZ78u9SuAeqhR.97
> 
> ...




I'll have to see what he says. We were moving through the same booths in parallel for a bit and I chatted him up about some of the gear we were trying. We agreed about some and agreed to disagree about others


----------



## miceblue

sealykojac said:


> bmichels said:
> 
> 
> > Is it an electrostatic setup ? Are the Amp & headphone sold together as 1 set-up ? Booth made by Sonoma ? Can the Amp drive a Stax SR009 ?
> ...



I was speaking to the reps at the Sonoma booth for a good 1.5 hours. Since I come from a STAX background and I'm familiar with Sonoma's workstations, we had a lot of common ground to start off on. 

It's sold as a unit:
* Sabre DAC 32/384 standard ESS DAC stuff
* AKM ADC
* DSP
* Proprietary plug output (kinda looks like a BNC connector-ish)
* $5000 USD
* Tuning is done to match their speaker system

If I had to say what STAX headphone it sounded like, it was most like the SR-007, but again it doesn't sound like a STAX.


----------



## brent75

canali said:


> *tyll* from* innerfidelity* also has some interesting observations from the show.


 
  
 I happened to be at the 64 Audio booth when he was there doing an interview and checking them out. I was listening to their new flagships, and they're suh-weet.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Had an absolute blast this weekend at RMAF! So many great people to catch up with and finally meet so many friends I've made over the years in person. Jude is simply "the man". Plus added bonus, I got to meet The Admiral, David Robinson. I was 20 years old when the greatest sports team of all time was assembled. Regardless of being a Canadian, that 1992 Team USA Dream Team holds a very special place for me and meeting the starting centre and 1/2 of the "Twin Towers" of the Spurs was just the cherry on top of my weekend (well that and the Jays sweeping the Rangers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
  
 I'll be posting an update of my coverage over the next few days on Headphone.Guru (we had full coverage of RMAF), but quickly some of the new products that really impressed me were:
  
 Audeze iSines...wow...amazing. These things sounded like full sized headphones. Really looking forward to reviewing them soon.
 The new Noble Katanas were sublime!
 The new Empire Ears Zeus blew my mind!
 Cayin Audio i5 - for $500 a steal!
 MrSpeakers Ether C Flow - great new closed headphones you won't have to sacrifice SQ for isolation.
 The Wells Audio Head Trip...wowza! I finally got to enjoy the Abyss with this amplifier. Says a lot for me.
 The Shangri-La was very impressive indeed! But sadly way, way out of my price range. But I bet right in David Robinson's wheel house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Thanks Jude and Joe for all your hard work! All that running around on Thursday night really paid off for a great Can Jam! The only downside was getting used to the altitude; my first time in the Mile High City.
  
 Counting down the days for next year!


----------



## AxelCloris

Locking this thread since sadly the show has come to an end. Please post all impressions in our impressions thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/822365/2016-canjam-rmaf-impressions-denver


----------

